# Anyone looking for crew to share costs?



## tuna can (Sep 23, 2004)

Looking for a boat to go out this sunday or monday. Im very experienced in deep water fishing love overnighters or long range trips. Ive got my own heavy tackle and plenty of gas money. No dock is to faraway for me to meet at. Ill even brink the food and drinks .


----------

